# P38J Lightnings



## Kittyhawk (19 May 2021)

Here are some P38s just completed, and thank goodness they're finally done.
Normally, aeroplanes take a few days to complete, these went on for weeks although to be fair this included a couple of periods of down time when I put down my tools in disgust and walked out of the aircraftery in a state of extreme pistoffidness. 

I build many different models but the basic process is the same. Cutting out the parts for the P38s the thought occurred that I was really getting quite good at this aeroplane building business. This was not a good thought to entertain because somewhere across the vast reaches of the cosmos my thoughts were intercepted by the fates who replied , 'oh, really'?

From that point on the job took a U turn. Everything I touched turned to poo. Wood splintered, tools broke, I planed the top off my fingers... Thankfully though the job did stutter along fitfully to its conclusion and I am very happy to put these models away in my workshop cupboard and not see them again until the customers come to collect them, two out of the three anyway.

On the plus side I did learn a couple of things along the way that I am sure will benefit me in the future. No, wait! Tempting fate. I didn't say that. I didn't even think it..


----------



## Gordon Tarling (19 May 2021)

Super-looking models! The P-38 is one of my favourite fighters.

G.


----------



## stuckinthemud (19 May 2021)

And mine. What scale are they?


----------



## Jameshow (19 May 2021)

Btw how does a P38 compare to a mozzie???

Cheers James


----------



## TheTiddles (19 May 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Btw how does a P38 compare to a mozzie???
> 
> Cheers James



Well they both had two engines, not much else in common


----------



## Adam W. (19 May 2021)

Those, are most handsome.


----------



## Kittyhawk (19 May 2021)

stuckinthemud said:


> And mine. What scale are they?


Scale is 40:1 and is what I use for all the fighters. For the P38 model this makes a wingspan of 39cm.
My opinion, subject to correction from more learned people than me, is the the Mosquito was a vastly superior aeroplane. The P38 is much beloved by Americans, I suspect mainly because of its iconic looks but the reality was as an aircraft it was beset by a huge number of technical problems relating to engine reliability, performance, the barely understood at the time issues of compressibility, flutter, and the fact that in the European theatre the aeroplane was required to operate at around 30,000ft altitude as a bomber escort and the pilots nearly froze to death - a number ended up with frostbite. The Americans didn't know how quick to get rid of it in favour of the P51 Mustang when it became available. The Lightning did ok in the Pacific though, but for reasons more to do with shortcomings on the Japanese side.


----------



## kmcleod (24 May 2021)

mosquiote and hornet variant far more superior airframe, and the first true multi role aircraft,,,light bomber, night fighter, recon,,,it did them all...


----------



## Woody2Shoes (24 May 2021)

Kittyhawk said:


> Scale is 40:1 and is what I use for all the fighters. For the P38 model this makes a wingspan of 39cm.
> My opinion, subject to correction from more learned people than me, is the the Mosquito was a vastly superior aeroplane. The P38 is much beloved by Americans, I suspect mainly because of its iconic looks but the reality was as an aircraft it was beset by a huge number of technical problems relating to engine reliability, performance, the barely understood at the time issues of compressibility, flutter, and the fact that in the European theatre the aeroplane was required to operate at around 30,000ft altitude as a bomber escort and the pilots nearly froze to death - a number ended up with frostbite. The Americans didn't know how quick to get rid of it in favour of the P51 Mustang when it became available. The Lightning did ok in the Pacific though, but for reasons more to do with shortcomings on the Japanese side.


A P38 (kitted out for reconnaissance) crashed near here in 1944 - because of mechanical trouble - the pilot survived and lived to a ripe old age. I have found bits of the wreckage embedded in the ground and in local trees.


----------



## stuartpaul (24 May 2021)

Those look really good. What are the chances of you doing a wip as I’m sure many (me anyhow!) would love to see how you go about making them?


----------



## Kittyhawk (25 May 2021)

Woody2Shoes said:


> A P38 (kitted out for reconnaissance) crashed near here in 1944 - because of mechanical trouble - the pilot survived and lived to a ripe old age. I have found bits of the wreckage embedded in the ground and in local trees.


Fascinating, and it really epitomizes the P38. Once the bombing campaign cranked up reconnaissance became vitally important, and over 95% of all aerial photography was performed by the Lightning.
And then, the P38s Allison engines were unreliable and the pilots greatest fear was losing an engine especially at low altitude. I would imagine that an engine failure on any twin engined aircraft would be a bit of a nuisance but for the P38 it was pretty bad - the aircraft had the unfortunate habit of flipping over onto it back. The pilot had to feather the prop on the failed engine, reduce pitch and revs on the functioning engine to reduce torque, put the nose down a bit to keep up speed, roll the aeroplane back to right way up and then slowly increase rpm. So of course if this happened at low altitude it was pretty much all over. Your pilot was lucky to have survived.


stuartpaul said:


> Those look really good. What are the chances of you doing a wip as I’m sure many (me anyhow!) would love to see how you go about making them?


I have a couple of Mosquitoes under build at the moment, about half way through, one in Rimu and one in Kauri which the customer supplied. True blue Kiwis should genuflect and speak in hushed reverential tones when someone mentions Kauri. It is a national icon and an impressive tree growing to average 50m high and a girth of 15m. It's lifespan is average 2000 years but as a timber I detest it. Unstable, splitty and difficult to finish. There. I've said it. If there are any other NZers on this site I'm probably marked down for execution.
So i could put up some photos of the Mossies going forward But perhaps better to wait for the next build (a P51 Mustang) and do the thing from go to whoa?


----------



## rafezetter (25 May 2021)

Interestingly I've just noticed (it can take me a while sometimes lol) your avatar name is Kittthawk, but you don't have a Kitty Hawk in the lineup - another plane I think has beautiful lines (even if they were also underperforming).


----------



## AES (25 May 2021)

Yup, apparently, the P38s were a bit of a problem in Europe, although as you say, many were used for photo recce (as well as long-ish range - until the P51 Mustang came along) daylight bomber escorts.

The P40 Kitty Hawk was apparently also a bit of a problem, although like the early P51's (which had engines optimised for low-mid level performance - up to about 15,000 ft) the P40s did well in the desert campaign and I believe, were preferred by many pilots to the Hurricanes which they had earlier on (we're talking about ground support "Hurri-bombers" here, with 2 x 20 mm Hispano plus 2 x 500 lb or 4 x 250 lb bombs).

But your P38 models look superb Kittyhawk, thanks for posting the pix; and I'll +1 everyone above who has asked for a WIP (doesn't matter what type as far as I'm concerned).


----------



## Jameshow (25 May 2021)

I


Kittyhawk said:


> Fascinating, and it really epitomizes the P38. Once the bombing campaign cranked up reconnaissance became vitally important, and over 95% of all aerial photography was performed by the Lightning.
> And then, the P38s Allison engines were unreliable and the pilots greatest fear was losing an engine especially at low altitude. I would imagine that an engine failure on any twin engined aircraft would be a bit of a nuisance but for the P38 it was pretty bad - the aircraft had the unfortunate habit of flipping over onto it back. The pilot had to feather the prop on the failed engine, reduce pitch and revs on the functioning engine to reduce torque, put the nose down a bit to keep up speed, roll the aeroplane back to right way up and then slowly increase rpm. So of course if this happened at low altitude it was pretty much all over. Your pilot was lucky to have survived.
> 
> I have a couple of Mosquitoes under build at the moment, about half way through, one in Rimu and one in Kauri which the customer supplied. True blue Kiwis should genuflect and speak in hushed reverential tones when someone mentions Kauri. It is a national icon and an impressive tree growing to average 50m high and a girth of 15m. It's lifespan is average 2000 years but as a timber I detest it. Unstable, splitty and difficult to finish. There. I've said it. If there are any other NZers on this site I'm probably marked down for execution.
> ...


I'll have a Lancaster please!! 

Lovely models! 

Cheers James


----------



## Kittyhawk (25 May 2021)

Here's a Kittyhawk and a Lancaster sitting on my coffee table. I get to enjoy it for a couple of days whilst waiting for the coating to harden up sufficiently to avoid packaging damage during delivery.


----------



## mikej460 (25 May 2021)

I wish they were on my coffee table...


----------



## Richard_C (25 May 2021)

Back to P38s. I live near Duxford and used to go to most of the airshows - not so often now. 2008 had a horrible P38 crash, a well known display pilot killed. The last UK based flying P38. Anyway, I went on day 1 of the show, the programme only varies a little bit, and saw the P38 display faultlessly. I didn't go the next day when it happened.

There is no pleasure in this, but if you want to see a P38 display go badly wrong:



The official investigation was inconclusive:



https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/media/5422fff1ed915d1371000a61/dft_avsafety_pdf_501731.pdf



It could have been so much worse. After that they changed the diplay lines to keep it further from the public and changed the landing/take off procedures so you didn't have a bunch of other aircraft in more or less direct line during a display.


----------



## skeetstar (26 May 2021)

They are fantastic models, well done.
How long does it take to complete one? 
How many have you made? Anymore pics, they are fabulous.


----------



## kmcleod (26 May 2021)

models are amazing,,,my uncle was on lancasters and mosquitos during WWII, loved the mosquito, and got to fly it on the way home quite often while the pilot was haviing a kip !


----------



## Kittyhawk (27 May 2021)

skeetstar said:


> They are fantastic models, well done.
> How long does it take to complete one?
> How many have you made? Anymore pics, they are fabulous.


Thank you for your comments. Currently, total build number is a little over 40 models. I started out building Mk.Vb Spitfires on a semi production line basis but got pretty sick of it - too much like a regular job so I gave up building aeroplane models altogether. But then orders started coming in 'could you make me a so and so because my father/uncle /cousin flew one...' and this added a whole new dimension to the modelling business. There is an enormous pleasure and privilege in building aeroplanes to which the recipient has a personal connection. As examples I built a Corsair for the son of NZ's WW11 leading ace, an SR71 Bkackbird for a former pilot, an anti submarine version Wellington bomber for a man whose uncle disappeared in one whilst on patrol etc.
I would say that a single engined aeroplane on a 1:40 scale takes about 30 hours excluding oiling. This is quite a while but im only a hobbyist, I'm still learning and my work ethic is a bit chaotic.


----------



## stuartpaul (28 May 2021)

I'll take whatever wip pics you've got but would love to see the whole process as well. Wonderful stuff for an old spotter like me!

I have literally just finished 'Winkle' Browns autobiography (Wings on my sleeve) and the stuff he flew is truly amazing.


----------



## AES (28 May 2021)

+1 That Brown book is fascinating. Truly remarkable bloke.

And another +1 for WIP on whatever model/s you've got under way Kittyhawk (though a word of caution if I may - I write too many words too often, AND I'm a slow worker anyway, but I've found doing a WIP at least doubles the time I'd normally spend on a job). You've been "warned" (but please don't let that stop you doing a WIP for us all)!


----------



## Kittyhawk (29 May 2021)

AES said:


> +1 That Brown book is fascinating. Truly remarkable bloke.
> 
> And another +1 for WIP on whatever model/s you've got under way Kittyhawk (though a word of caution if I may - I write too many words too often, AND I'm a slow worker anyway, but I've found doing a WIP at least doubles the time I'd normally spend on a job). You've been "warned" (but please don't let that stop you doing a WIP for us all)!


Yes, I figured that it could stretch the job out a bit, but I'm looking forward to having a go at a WIP. Next on the to do list is meant to be a Wellington bomber but will do a P51B Mustang instead because it will be a bit quicker and I take to heart AES's advise about it prolonging the work.
And for Skeetstar, a couple of other pics as requested. 
First, a BF109E which is my favorite aeroplane from an aesthetic view point. The spitfire is undeniably elegant but the 109 looks just plain mean. Even sitting on the ground it gives the impression of wanting nothing more than to amble over a kick you a good one right where it hurts.





A Corsair




And a Hawker Typhoon, or Tempest. Without checking I can't remember which.


----------



## skeetstar (29 May 2021)

Thanks K, that Hawker looks brilliant. And the gull wings on the Corsair are well done.
You are a talented modeller.


----------



## Yojevol (29 May 2021)

I've just read an article in the Aeroplane mag about the early Allison engined Mustangs. Apparently early comments about its appearance likened it to the Me 109. This was influenced by the fact that the P51 was designed by a German designer. 
Looking at your 109 model I can see why the comment arose.
Brian


----------



## Kittyhawk (29 May 2021)

Yojevol said:


> I've just read an article in the Aeroplane mag about the early Allison engined Mustangs. Apparently early comments about its appearance likened it to the Me 109. This was influenced by the fact that the P51 was designed by a German designer.
> Looking at your 109 model I can see why the comment arose.
> Brian


Thank you for your comment. I find these insights fascinating. Never noticed it before but there is a clear similarity between the early Mustangs and the 109. With the later marks of the P51, the bubble canopy etc, the similarity is not so obvious.


----------



## stuartpaul (29 May 2021)

You are clearly very talented at this modelling malarkey! I like all of those but the typhoon looks really good.

Interested to see how you go about it and might have a go myself.


----------



## Kittyhawk (29 May 2021)

stuartpaul said:


> Interested to see how you go about it and might have a go myself.


Excellent! 
What I was planning on the WIP post was something like a tutorial starting off with where you find the plans online (for free), tools you will need (not much) and share what little tips and tricks that I have learned along the way. I know that I am a bit myopic about it but I think accurate scale modelling of anything in wood is a great hobby and that anyone with some skills with wood and a dab of patience can produce a pleasing result.


----------



## dickm (30 May 2021)

Wonder what happened to the 1/72 scale models I made from plans in "Aeromodeller" back in the dear dead days of the 1950s? Left them at parents' house when I went to University and didn't have time after that to revisit such activities. My favourite (and it was quite a good model, tho' I say it myself) was a DH Rapide. Someone described the Rapide as a "Gentleman's aerial carriage" and you can see why.


----------



## wallace (1 Jun 2021)

Really spiffing work. I love it. I'm looking forward to your wip. I'd love to see a vulcan being done. I just bought some bits from one that crashed 15 miles from my house back in the 7O's


----------



## Kittyhawk (1 Jun 2021)

dickm said:


> Wonder what happened to the 1/72 scale models I made from plans in "Aeromodeller" back in the dear dead days of the 1950s? Left them at parents' house when I went to University and didn't have time after that to revisit such activities. My favourite (and it was quite a good model, tho' I say it myself) was a DH Rapide. Someone described the Rapide as a "Gentleman's aerial carriage" and you can see why.


Yes, the wonderful De Haviland Rapide. I have been in one here in NZ. One of my not very close neighbours had one in his shed and was in the middle of a major restoration, and a magnificent job he was doing, too. Being a wooden aeroplane I would love to model it and have been trying to get my customers to order one but they're a belligerent lot, all they want are warplanes. 
During WW11 the RAF had a number of Rapides which they renamed the Dominie. They used the aircraft as a flying classroom for training navigators. And I have just discovered courtesy of Mr. Google that Dominie is Scots for 'schoolteacher '. I really love that.


----------



## dickm (1 Jun 2021)

That's interesting KH. Had heard of the Dominie (indeed, a tawse-armed Scottish schoolmaster!) but for some reason was confusing it with the Anson, a totally different beast from a different company.


----------



## Yojevol (1 Jun 2021)

This thread is taking me back to my teens. Having got bored with endless Airfix kits - merely gluing and painting, I decided to make a wooden model completely from scratch from odds and ends found in my dad's wood store. The aircraft I chose - the Handley-Page Heyford bomber. There's nothing like giving oneself a challenge!
Later in life I did go on to make equipment for Jaguars, Boeing 727s and 737s but I had help from a few other engineers.
Brian


----------



## AES (1 Jun 2021)

I was glad to hear the meaning of the word "Dominie", which was new to me, thanks folks.

Just to add to this fund of "rambling, probably useless, but nonetheless interesting info" - to me anyway, Kittyhawk, you may care to know that the Rapide (in Dominie guise) was also operated by the RAF in UK during WWII as a nav trainer. And I'm not sure, but think it may have been used in the same role in the Empire Training Scheme - i.e. in Canada, Rhodesia (as was), etc.

And just to go a stage further with that name, in the 1960's/70, De Havilland at Hatfield (both as was) developed a twin rear-engined "T"-tailed biz jet called the DH 125. (Of course with all the aviation industry mergers, etc, around that time, and after the "marketing flower arrangers" and other "brand image consultants" got their hands on it, it "ended up" being called the HS 125, which after further "industry consolidations" was stretched a bit and became, I think, the Hawker 800.

Anyway, the RAF bought a batch of the HS 125's for use as navigation, etc, trainers and called them - yep "Dominie". Don't know if they're still in RAF service these days though.


----------



## Inspector (1 Jun 2021)

To the best of my knowledge the Dominie was not used here to train pilots. That was done with the Avro Anson mentioned earlier. Tiger Moths were used as primary trainers though. 
When I got my start as an aircraft mechanic it was on Douglas DC6s used for spray and firebombing, Douglas A26 Invaders and a little with Grumman TBMs. With the cylindrical fuselage of the DC6 one could do part of it on a lathe, maybe the 4 round engines too.  

Pete


----------



## AES (1 Jun 2021)

Pete, above I was referring to training "navs" (navigators), not pilots.

BTW, I think it must have been in either 1964 or 5 that I (and several of my colleagues) flew in an Avro Anson - still in service then. And as far as I could tell, about the only difference was that the engines had been replaced with Alvis Leonides, and there was no gun turret! We flew from E. Yorkshire up to Scotland on a squadron detachment - came back a week later on an "all metal" (i.e. much more modern!) Hunting Percival Pembroke.


----------



## Inspector (1 Jun 2021)

I meant to say we didn't use the Dominie at all over here. The Ansons got used for training pilots, navigators, bombardier, radio operators and gunners too. I suspect lots of aircraft types were used to train as many different disciplines as possible to get the most out of the aircraft at hand.

I was a young pup of 10 or 11 when you went on your ride and was in vocational school learning to wrench a decade later. 

Pete


----------



## AES (1 Jun 2021)

Ah, OK. I did say I wasn't sure about Dominie's in the Empire Training Scheme. Do you happen to know, were the Ansons locally built (e.g. Avro Canada) - did they even exist then BTW?

Re "young pup" - I'm sure you still are one mate - just like me. 

(And BTW, the civil name for the Pembroke was "Prince"). It made quite a contrast to the "Annie" we got on the way up to Scotland, being a "new" aeroplane, probably "only" about 10 years old, or even less). Like the USA with the B52 for e.g., the RAF was noted for "getting the most" out of their aircraft.

Re round fuselages (and engines - a la DC6) I've got a "fun sheet" somewhere (can't find it) extolling the virtues of "big round engines". Amongst other things it stated that only engineers - NO pilots - should be allowed to start them and shut them down again, and only exceptionally talented pilots should be allowed to handle the throttles (sorry, "power levers") and mixture controls at all when in flight! Only slightly tongue in cheek of course! Must look for it sometime.

P.S. What's a Grumman TBM? The "Avenger" torpedo bomber?


----------



## Inspector (1 Jun 2021)

The Ansons were made by several companies but Avro wasn't one of them. Aircraft Details - Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum 
The Grumman Avenger was designated TBF if made by Grumman and TBM were made by General Motors. Many of the aircraft of the time were made by multiple companies in order to keep up with production needs but you knew that.
If Kittyhawk were to make one of every kind of production airplane he would need a few dozen lifetimes or farm out the work to a few dozen people.  

Pete


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Jun 2021)

AES said:


> P.S. What's a Grumman TBM? The "Avenger" torpedo bomber?



It certainly is AES. Dropping torpedoes must have been one of the worst jobs going. Having to fly at a set speed, height and straight for so long straight at the guns of the boats you wanted to dent!

Kityhawk, I am really impressed at your skills with the modeling mate! I am still working my way through the 1/4 scale DFS Habicht and have the understanding about the patience you talked about. 

Another good subject for you would be the Bristol Britannia. Cylindrical fuz and engines on that too. I have always wanted to do a scratch build of one at about 25th scale. That would still give me almost 6' span.


----------



## AES (2 Jun 2021)

Thanks for the confirmation JJ. Yeah I get where you're coming from about low & slow & straight & level. What about doing the same in a Stringbag" then? (But no problem about doping the slow bit though).

A Brit would certainly make a nice model Jon - I presume you mean PSS? But what about the lack of dihedral (not much on the wings and nil on the tailplane)? Or do you RC types just "twiddle" your way out of such minor details? (I suppose these days you've got auto stability built in to the xmitter - with on-board laser gyros of course!


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Jun 2021)

Dihedral? Why would you need that on a model wot's got ailerons . They do a good job of stopping it twiddling around just like wot they do on the full size jobbie.

Gyros? Well some have them, but the also have all sorts of things that talk to them and buttons that will fly the model back and all sorts. My method is move a stick on the tranny and you get a reaction on the plane, once again just like the full size.

My Fouga Magister doesn't have any dihedral







Flys well off the slope with a good breeze too


----------



## Jameshow (4 Jun 2021)

AES said:


> I was glad to hear the meaning of the word "Dominie", which was new to me, thanks folks.
> 
> Just to add to this fund of "rambling, probably useless, but nonetheless interesting info" - to me anyway, Kittyhawk, you may care to know that the Rapide (in Dominie guise) was also operated by the RAF in UK during WWII as a nav trainer. And I'm not sure, but think it may have been used in the same role in the Empire Training Scheme - i.e. in Canada, Rhodesia (as was), etc.
> 
> ...


My grandfather was a fitter on the hs125 at Broughton... 

Cheers James


----------



## Gordon Tarling (4 Jun 2021)

FWIW, my father flew as a navigator instructor in Ansons, in Rhodesia, during WW2 - perhaps I ought to commission Kittiwake to build me a lovely model.


----------



## clogs (4 Jun 2021)

great subject matter....more please.....


----------



## Richard_C (4 Jun 2021)

This has turned into a bit of an airplane chat, no worse for that. I'm sure my father told me that he did his navigation training in a Domine in S Africa in 1940, he was a pilot navigator, shipped to SA for training and flew up to Egypt to 'join in'. Most of his service was on twin engined aircraft. 

I had a trip in a commercial HS125, a BA flight from Paris to Stansted years ago. I think BA used them on short haul/low density routes and they might have been the first jet aircraft cleared to operate from London City.

I live just a couiple of miles north of IWM Duxford which is also home to a few preservation societies and Classic Wings who do trips in a DH Rapide - it grinds over my garden several times a day in summer - and a Tiger Moth. There is often flying/air test and flying/display practice going on. If I went outside every time I heard a piston engine overhead I would never get anything done, the sound of multiple big piston engines ususally draws me out. 

In the last 10 days we have had the Catalina, a couple of passes from Sally B - the B17 used as Memphis Belle in the film - Spitfires various doing Spitfire-y things including one doing a perfect barrel roll as I was enjoying and evening beer outside - either a Harvard or a Yale, if you can't see the paint job its impossible to identify - a Mustang P51B hurrying to catch up with the B17. Not seen the P47 yet this year or the cats various (hell, wild etc) that live there. I doubt there are many better places to live if you like to see and hear such things.

I'm a member which costs a bit but gives me free admission except to air shows. This year they have put on some flying days - mini airshows included in membership - off to one this Sunday where the flying list includes a Mk IX Spitfire, Wildcat, P47, the B17 and a few others. 

OK, back to the DH aircraft and the wish of Kittyhawk to make one - if only someone would order it. The DH twins are all a bit tangled up in my memory but I think:

The Dragon had square ended wings
The Dragon Rapide (normally just called the Rapide) had the same middle bit, maybe a few more HP, and those elegant tapered wings that I suspect is the most attractive to modellers.
The Dragonfly looked similar from a distance but is a bit smaller and a different thing altogether. Maybe they took the Rapide drawings and put them through the photocopier set to 80% size (but photocopiers as we know them hadn't been invented then....)

There are loads of books of course, but one of my favourites is Ghosts of the Skies by Philip Makanna. Some archive, some great air to air pictures of preserved aircraft, a few contemporary quotes. Somehow conjours up the whole spirit and tragedy of 'air power' in that era and many of the pictures may be of use to modellers.

Looking forwardf to a WIP, might get me started on something for next winter.


----------



## Kittyhawk (5 Jun 2021)

Been away for a few days but home again and ready to go on the final stages of a couple of Mosquitoes, and then looking forward to doing the WIP thing on the Mustang build. The chap who ordered the P51 told his buddy who in turn told his buddy so now I have three to build. So I showed the plans and templates to give an idea of what they were getting and it drew a very confused response. They wanted the 'WW11 Mustang' so I assumed the P51B. It turns out what they really wanted was the late war P51D which is quite a different shape but is the most recognised Mustang that everybody knows and loves. Got to be careful in this business.


----------



## rafezetter (5 Jun 2021)

aaaah a Corsair AND a Typhoon with those 20mm Hispanos to shred tanks and trains. lovely lovely.


----------



## AES (6 Jun 2021)

Jonzjob said:


> Dihedral? Why would you need that on a model wot's got ailerons . They do a good job of stopping it twiddling around just like wot they do on the full size jobbie.
> 
> Gyros? Well some have them, but the also have all sorts of things that talk to them and buttons that will fly the model back and all sorts. My method is move a stick on the tranny and you get a reaction on the plane, once again just like the full size.
> 
> ...



Nice looking model JJ. BUT although the wing lacks dihedral you can't say that butterfly V tail lacks it! In other words, leave it alone without any RC "disturbing" it at all and it will be pretty stable I guess.

Having said all that though (tongue in cheek of course) considering that you slope soaring types go flying half way up a mountain in the middle of a hurricane I guess even a well-designed aeroplane like that can do with a bit of help now & then!

(Thanks for the pic BTW, v. nice).


----------



## rafezetter (17 May 2022)

I've just had a rather - interesting idea. Have you considered makign the props out of resin, but tinted with aluminium or steel powder so they look silver?

I'm, pretty sure it would be a fairly simple task to take one of the props for each model you make and use it to make a silicone mold - kits for which are easy to get hold of, then use the mold (or three) and specific casting resin with the pigment in to cast the props.

Has to be easier than whittling each one by hand, and while you're at it, you could use the same process for all the metal doodads you add to the models, and maybe more like ariel pylons, or engine exhausts, which would look really cool IMHO, landing gear... etc etc.


----------



## Kittyhawk (18 May 2022)

rafezetter said:


> I've just had a rather - interesting idea. Have you considered makign the props out of resin, but tinted with aluminium or steel powder so they look silver?
> 
> I'm, pretty sure it would be a fairly simple task to take one of the props for each model you make and use it to make a silicone mold - kits for which are easy to get hold of, then use the mold (or three) and specific casting resin with the pigment in to cast the props.
> 
> Has to be easier than whittling each one by hand, and while you're at it, you could use the same process for all the metal doodads you add to the models, and maybe more like ariel pylons, or engine exhausts, which would look really cool IMHO, landing gear... etc etc.


Interesting idea. About to start on another P38 (6 prop blades) and then two B17's (24 prop blades).
But for aesthetic reasons I think the props should be wood but exhaust ejectors would be a contender for resin casting. And I hate making them!


----------



## rafezetter (19 May 2022)

I hate to break it to you kittyhawk, but I think you've been making the wrong wooden toys...









CNC 103 Walnut Modena Grand PrixDefault Title


The Playforever story began with Bruno, our very first toy racing car, born from a lifelong fascination with 1930s tin cars and classic cigar racers. Our striking, limited edition CNC series takes Bruno to a whole new level. Each car is beautifully made with the greatest attention to detail...



playforever.co.uk


----------



## Sandyn (19 May 2022)

rafezetter said:


> I hate to break it to you kittyhawk, but I think you've been making the wrong wooden toys...


£6000!!! that's more than I paid for my real car.


----------



## Kittyhawk (19 May 2022)

Thats a beautiful piece of work, but £6000?
I like to play with my aeroplanes before I send them off - I'd be frightened to even touch that racing car!


----------



## rafezetter (20 May 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> Thats a beautiful piece of work, but £6000?
> I like to play with my aeroplanes before I send them off - I'd be frightened to even touch that racing car!



LOL do you run around the room going "neeeeeowww!" and loops n such? If yes, we can haz video pl0x?


----------



## Jonzjob (20 May 2022)

Rip off comes to mind. You can turn them out by the dozen or so an hour after some child has done the program.Plastic, and what the hell is a 30s car doing with a driver with a modern skid-lid and visor?

Sorry, but something for someone with more money than they know what to do with.

Your kit is done by hand KH and you can be proud of it mate!


----------



## Kittyhawk (21 May 2022)

rafezetter said:


> LOL do you run around the room going "neeeeeowww!" and loops n such?


Yes.
I admit it - I play with the aeroplanes flying them in my hand or on the end of a welding rod stuck up one of the stand mounting holes. Sometimes there are added sound effects. Wife doesn't care for it much but I tell her its research - and I do want them to be made robust enough to withstand this sort of thing.


rafezetter said:


> If yes, we can haz video pl0x?



No.
You can't have a video. Playtime is private!


----------



## morqthana (21 May 2022)

rafezetter said:


> CNC 103 Walnut Modena Grand PrixDefault Title
> 
> 
> The Playforever story began with Bruno, our very first toy racing car, born from a lifelong fascination with 1930s tin cars and classic cigar racers. Our striking, limited edition CNC series takes Bruno to a whole new level. Each car is beautifully made with the greatest attention to detail...
> ...


----------



## morqthana (21 May 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> I would imagine that an engine failure on any twin engined aircraft would be a bit of a nuisance


'tis said that twin engined planes have the second engine to allow the pilot to fly to the scene of the crash.



kmcleod said:


> mosquiote and hornet variant far more superior airframe, and the first true multi role aircraft,,,light bomber, night fighter, recon,,,it did them all...


A truly staggering story of airframe robustness. And losing an engine.

Fantastic piloting skills, of course, but that plane could take a hell of a beating.


----------

